# Clomid - Chocolate cysts



## Star02 (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi guys

I am new to this site and have already got lots of great tips!  

During an ultra sound the consultant discovered i had four chocolate cysts on my right ovary.  The largest was 2.6cms.  I have endometriosis so this was not a huge shock.  I was also told that the lining of my womb was thicker then it should be and this was likely due to a hormone inbalance.  My question is should i be taking clomid if i have chocolate cysts?  I asked the cons. and they said it would be fine.  

Any advise would be brilliant.

Thanks


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hiya Star,

Welcome to FF hun
Sorry i cant help with ur question hun but just wanted to come n say good luck 
Im sure on of the other girlies will be along soon to help.

Why dont u come n join us in the main clomid room?! heres the link http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=165558.0

blown u some bubbles for luck


----------



## knikki (Aug 22, 2008)

I'd love to help star, but I am useless at the techoe stuff and don;t even know what a chocolate cyst is.  Rather have a chocolate cyst than a normal one tho!!


----------



## knikki (Aug 22, 2008)

ps, your name really confused me cos star 09 found out she was pg this week....I was thinking please dont take the clomid if you know you are pg.  Realised now its 2 different people....I'm


----------



## Star02 (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi Kinikki & Top Kat

Thanks for replying to my post.  Put a post on the endometriosis area as well so hopefully someone might be able to help.

Just got my 21 day blood results and it says my progesterone is low so it's unlikely that I'm ovulating.  I thought this was the case but when i saw it in black and white made me feel rubbish  .

Hey ho onwards and upwards.  As i won't have all my results back till December I'll probably start the Clomid in January all being well.

Will jump on to the main clomid room.

Seems to be a few Stars on here.

Thanks again


----------



## mar4ela (Nov 14, 2008)

Star02 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I am new to this site and have already got lots of great tips!
> 
> ...


Hello Star02, better use google.com and find free internet doctor consultation 

/links


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

mar4ela said:


> Star02 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys
> ...


I'd be cautious of putting too much hold/faith in internet doctor consultations. Internet doctors, whilst they may be able to provide you with some basic information, will not know your full medical history. there is also no way of knowing whether the "person" on the other end is genuine doctor, what qualifications they have and a "general practitioner" will not have the in depth knowledge regards fertility as someone who is specialised in this area.

Only your own GP and/or consultant will be able to provide you with informed and genuine information.

Clomid can aggravate endometriosis in some women...it was fine for me...I took it to boost several years ago so even though I ovulate fine naturally, it meant I released more than 1 egg a month. Have you been advised to have the chocolate cysts drained at all ? How long have you been prescribed clomid for and has it been suggested that you follicle tracking scans to keep a check on how many dominant follies you get each month but also to see how the chocolate cysts respond to the clomid as it may raise your oestrogen levels, which in turn the oestrogen "feeds" endo.

If you still have concerns then I would discuss further with your consultant.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Star02 (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi Natasha

My consultant said it was OK to take the Clomid even though i had the choc cysts.  She didn't suggest that i have regular scans.  I am waiting for some results to come back before i start the clomid for 3 months.  I had my 21day result back indicating that my progesterone levels were low so unlikely to be ovulating.  Are you aware of people taking clomid if their progesterone level are low?  

The consultant said that i wouldn't need another appointment to discuss my results but i think it's best to ask for one.

Hope you had a good weekend!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Star02 said:


> Are you aware of people taking clomid if their progesterone level are low?
> 
> The consultant said that i wouldn't need another appointment to discuss my results but i think it's best to ask for one.


Hi again

The primary reason for women to be prescribed clomid is because they don't ovulate...so this would mean you have low progesterone levels. Progesterone is what is tested to see whether you've ovulated or not.....it's released from the corpus luteum which is area of follicle where egg ruptured.

Having your progesterone tested on cd21 assumes you ovulated on cd14 as it peaks at 7dpo. If you ovulate earlier or later in your cycle then ideally you should try and get progesterone tested accordingly...eg if you think you ovulate on cd17 then try and get tested on cd24 as that will be 7dpo......if you don't ovulate until cd17 and then get tested on cd21 then that's too early.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Star02 (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi Natasha

My cycle is usually 33/34 days.  Did use the ovulation kits but no smiley faces at all.  I guess if i was it would be round about day 17 so should get the blood test done on day 24.  Have started to track my temp this week so that may help.  If I'm allowed to start the clomid this cycle then i will go for another blood test at day 24.

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Star02 said:


> Hi Natasha
> 
> My cycle is usually 33/34 days. Did use the ovulation kits but no smiley faces at all. I guess if i was it would be round about day 17 so should get the blood test done on day 24. Have started to track my temp this week so that may help. If I'm allowed to start the clomid this cycle then i will go for another blood test at day 24.
> 
> Thanks for your help!!


OPKs only detect LH surge before ovulation and not actual ovulation itself...and they're not always reliable anyway !

It's a bit of a myth that luteal phase (from ovulation to AF) is always 14 days...it can be anywhere between 10 - 17/18 days and still be classed as normal. If you have longer cycles then it is possible that you're ovulating later than cd14 though. If you're charting your temps then this should help you see pattern in your cycle...it can't show you when you're going to ovulate but it can give you an idea of when you have ovulated as your temp rises following ovulation due to release of progesterone.

I ovulate cd14/15 every month but my cycles are 30/31 days so I have long luteal phase (that's naturally, I'm not on clomid)

Good luck
Natasha


----------

